# Help with stocking my 60 gallon aquarium?



## Seaworld (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so it is a 60 gallon long, has 2 aqueon quiet flow 30 filters, a heater, 2 inches of natural gravel, fake and live plants and a tetra whisper 80 with 2 4 inch airstones hooked up. So my question is are any of these stocking options good?

Option 1:

2 threespot gourami
2 gold gourami
2 opaline gourami
5 skirt tetras
4 cory catfish
6 zebra danios

Option 2:

2 threespot gourami
2 gold gourami
2 pearl gourami
5 skirt tetras
4 cory catfish
6 zebra danios

Option 3:

2 threespot gourami
2 gold gourami
2 Pearl gourami
6 Rosy or Cherry barbs
4 cory catfish
6 zebra danios

Option 4

2 threespot gourami
2 gold gourami
2 opaline gourami
6 Rosy or Cherry barbs
4 cory catfish
6 zebra danios

So would any of those work? What changes can I make to make them work better? Do you have any ideas of your own? Thanks!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello. I don't have time to calculate stocking right now, but I will quickly talk about compatability.

You have to be very careful with gouramis. 3spot, Opaline, and Gold Gouramis are Trichogaster trichopterus, and they can be very, very aggressive, especially males. Some people describe these as "hit or miss", because many of them have an aggressive temperment and will destroy any fish around. This species can wipe out a community if it chooses. Use extreme caution if you decide to get any one of these Gouramis. Inspect all fish regularly for fin rips or damaged places (these are common with some Trichogaster tanks, these injuries can quickly lead to infection).

I would definately not recomend that you stock these with Pearl Gouramis, as they are fragile and much less aggressive. I also would not recomend stocking Zebra Danios with any Gourami, reguardless of species, as Gouramis are slow-moving and will become stressed by the hyperactive Danios.

Corydoras are generally Ok and left alone by many other species of fish. In larger tanks I like to see these guys in larger groups, as they are a shoaling species. As with any shoaling species, the minimum number is *bare* minimum (bare min for corydoras is 4), but they will flourish more effectively in larger groups, just as long as it isn't effecting the water quality.

Black Skirt Tetras look great in groups of 7 or 8. These are one of the largest species of Tetra (behind Bleeding Heart and afew others), making them less likely to be assalted by an angry Gourami. Still, you have to use extreme caution.

So maybe that will give you something to think about and plan with. I hope this helps. 

small fry,


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

To smallfry's suggestions, I would just add a caution on the Black Skirt Tetra [we used the common name Black Widow Tetra for our profile, so you can click that for info] as these are frequently very nippy with sedate fish. I would not mix them with gourami (or angels, etc).

Byron.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Byron said:


> To smallfry's suggestions, I would just add a caution on the Black Skirt Tetra [we used the common name Black Widow Tetra for our profile, so you can click that for info] as these are frequently very nippy with sedate fish. I would not mix them with gourami (or angels, etc).
> 
> Byron.


Very good point! I forgot to point that out. Thanks Byron!


----------



## Seaworld (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh wow I didn't realize I had so many problems! Thanks for warning me  Is there any way I can still have the gold gourami and three spot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

They are both the same species. You will probably be best getting a trio. 1m, 2f. There is still a chance of aggression no matter how you play it, though.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Seaworld said:


> Oh wow I didn't realize I had so many problems! Thanks for warning me  Is there any way I can still have the gold gourami and three spot?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As smallfry has said, the three spot and gold are the same thing. From the list that you had you would be okay with doing the corys, a group of at least 6, although you would have the room to be able to do more, I am thinking about maybe 12-15. Someone else can verify if that number would be okay. Also if you decide to do dfferent species of corys, than at least 3 of a species. But you do have the room to be able to do a group of 6 of two different species.


----------



## Seaworld (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh ok so if I do a trio of gourami and 6 Cory catfish can I add any type of schooling fish?

And is there a possible way to add a pearl gourami
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not put a pearl gourami in with the other gourami. As for other fish I would suggest Golden Barb or Black Ruby Barb they are both very pretty and I have the goldens and they are alot of fun to watch and do not both any of the other fish.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe a little more info regarding what you hope to accomplish with your tank and why you chose the fish you listed would allow others to give more suggestions.

If it is general community tank including gouramis that you want, there seems to be options other than _Trichogaster trichopterus_. After doing a little research (I haven't kept them personally), it looks like Pearl Gouramis would be a good choice to build your tank around. Others gouramis recommended for community tanks are Honey Gouramis and Thick-lipped Gouramis. Not sure if it is advisable to keep all together, but with a 60 gal aquarium, it may be possible. Maybe the others can chime in regarding stocking numbers and compatibility.

The Cherry Barbs seem like they would work, but maybe look a Harlequin rasboras as an alternative. Either way get more than 6, you have the space.

You listed Zebra danios in each of your stocking options, but as smallfry said, they aren't the best choice as gourami tankmates. If you liked them because of their elongated, stream-lined shape and horizontal stipes, maybe consider some of the other rasboras as an alternative. Red-tailed Rasbora/Brilliant Rasbora (_Rasbora borapetensis) _looks like a good option. Agian, a group of more than six should be kept (looks like 8-10 minimum is rcommended for this species).


----------



## Seaworld (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok okay thanks I really like the rasboras! I'll skip the pearl and add a school of Cory cats., the rasboras, my gouramis, and maybe some type of tetra?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

The converstation had continued a little bit before I had posted my response, so it may have seemed a little out of place. 

Just to be clear, my suggestions for rasboras was for tankmates with Pearls and other more peaceful gouramis and not _Trichogaster trichopterus._ Most everything I've read says that _Trichogaster trichopterus _just don't make good community fish.


----------



## Seaworld (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh okay hmm well I have the 1 gold and 2
Threespot as my sister who is going to college had them so sh gave them to me. Is there anything I can do about them? There is 1 male threespot 1 female threespot and a female gold. I really want to avoid rehoming them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, I didn't know you already had the three-spots/golds and thought this was a new set-up from scratch.

The problem I see is that you have two conflicting goals: one being keeping the _Trichogaster trichopterus_ (three-spot, blue, gold, opaline - all the same species); the other being your desire to have a community tank. From what I can tell you can have one or the other, but not both. Mind you, this is based solely on what I've read and from what I've learned from others as I have not kept these fish, and I'm sure there are exceptions to the rule. I'll let others share their experiences and recommend fish to add to your _Trichogaster trichopterus_ if you are set on keeping them.

I personally wouldn't risk it. Nothing can turn what should be a fun and relaxing hobby into frustration more than having a tankfull of unhealthy fish beating each other up.

Again, sorry for muddying the water, hopfully others with more experience with these fish will chime in.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

According to the profile we have her your current gourami is reasonably peaceful with robust fish such as the quieter barbs, loaches, larger catfish.

Read more: Blue Gourami (Trichopodus trichopterus) Profile

The barbs I suggested earlier would work well with your current gourami.


----------



## Seaworld (Aug 4, 2011)

Your right I would prefer a community I will update you guys when I decide if it's worth it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with what has been posted about gourami. One has to be very careful combining species, just as with cichlids. In both cases, males are very territorial and thus aggressive, and this can vary a bit from fish to fish but the inherent trait is there so it should be considered.

In your case, with 1 male and 2 female, you are probably OK with the trio. But I would not add other gourami to the tank, so in my view no pearls with this trio.

So, with the trio of Trichopodus trichopterus [Blue, Gold, Opaline, 3 spot, whatever you may call it] some suitable tankmates would be rasbora (the medium/larger species like Trigonostigma species], small/medium peaceful barbs like Calmwaters mentioned [Black Ruby is a beauty], medium peaceful characins (some are fin nippers when mixed with gourami, so watch this, it is mentioned in our profiles if it is applicable to that species]. Any of these should be in groups, and in a 60g I would go with groups of 7 minimum, 8-9 better. Depends upon the species. Barb at 7-8 is sufficient, rasbora can have more (9-11), some characins similar. These numbers take into account behaviours and activity; more sedate rasbora and similar characins fare better in larger groups than more active barb given the space.

Byron.


----------

